# 1948 schwinn continental



## geosbike (May 14, 2020)

need lit. and specs on a 48 continental


----------



## Oilit (May 15, 2020)

There's some good information in this thread:








						Old Continentals, what do I do with them. | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

Old Continentals, what do I do with them.They have some valuable parts but want to clean and fix them up but torn on how. In my little brain I think should I keep them separate or combine them and make 1 cool one and which way do you go they are both so different and condition varies. Any...




					thecabe.com


----------



## geosbike (May 15, 2020)

thanks


----------



## GTs58 (May 15, 2020)

__





						1948 Schwinn Catalog
					

1948 Schwinn Catalog online



					bikehistory.org


----------



## rennfaron (May 15, 2020)

did you land yourself a nice continental?


----------

